# Fat Woman, Thin Whoman



## Fascinita (Mar 1, 2008)

Do you definitely prefer a woman to start off thin and then gain weight, or do you tend to go for women who are already at a steady fat weight and not likely to gain or lose a lot, either way?

If you have a definite preference for one or the other pattern, have you always been that way? Have your preferences changed over time?


----------



## The Shredder (Mar 1, 2008)

Thin because every pound is more evident, the transformation so dramatic and wonderful. It has always been like this for me.


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 1, 2008)

I choose option C.


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 1, 2008)

The Shredder said:


> Thin because every pound is more evident, the transformation so dramatic and wonderful. It has always been like this for me.



That's interesting, Shred. (May I call you that?)

So it's the transformation that you admire? Of course, when you get to a certain point, people stop gaining/transforming. Once the gaining has ended, are you happy with the results? Or do you wish the transformation would go on forever?

-------

TO Tomacher: Wiseguy


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Mar 2, 2008)

Y'all are just gonna hate me but I say the skin has a creamier texture if the Whoman in question has been fat since early childhood...:blush:


----------



## Silversnake418 (Mar 2, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> That's interesting, Shred. (May I call you that?)
> 
> So it's the transformation that you admire? Of course, when you get to a certain point, people stop gaining/transforming. Once the gaining has ended, are you happy with the results? Or do you wish the transformation would go on forever?
> 
> ...


that post makes me want to watch transformers... I'd say prefer them thin


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 2, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> ...
> -------
> 
> TO Tomacher: Wiseguy



Seriously though, I want all of the above. I seriously would like a chubby girl who's going to get bigger. The two choices offered are both very nice, but I think they're far too limitting.


----------



## OutbackZack (Mar 2, 2008)

I would honestly say already fat. What if they gain and you like it, but they decided to lose the weight? That's gonna kill the sex drive.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 2, 2008)

This is something I kind of rolled around in my little brain a few days ago: I think in fantasy, thin/average and growing fat might be hot. However, weight gain, real gain, takes a hell of a long time. If you're into fat, you might see a ten lb. initial water weight gain with a gaining skinny S/O, and then you're likely to see, at best, twenty lbs. every six months, which is a huge gain, but doesn't look like that much. Throwing forty lbs. on a 130 lb. body isn't as exciting as you'd think, even though it's massive weight gain. That's going from a size 6 to 14, about, and a lot of FAs seem to consider 14 "skinny." 

I think fantasy is great, Fascinita, but while a lot of FAs might say they like skinny to start, I think it's like any other fantasy: Just that. It's like saying you like raving sex kittens, but you want a total uptight woman who becomes that way. Results often unsatisfying.


----------



## TallFatSue (Mar 2, 2008)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Y'all are just gonna hate me but I say the skin has a creamier texture if the Whoman in question has been fat since early childhood...:blush:


Ned speaks great wisdom here. I own such afore-mentioned creamy skin, according to my husband. My skin is holding up surprisingly well now that I'm over 50, which only goes to show that obesity helps smooth out wrinkles and make us look younger. 

Besides, gaining and losing weight can devolve into a major control issue, and that isn't exactly healthy in a relationship. The fat becomes more important than the woman who is graced with it.

Pardon me got chiming in, but I'm just vain enough to vouch for those of us who have been fat since early childhood, because our fat is just plain natural. Methinx also that a supersize woman like me who has been fat all her life can handle the weight much better than a supersize woman who grew up thin and gained most of her weight as an adult. That would explain my strong bones and muscles which help support and maintain my fat, and especially my huge lungs which my doctor finds so amusing. 

But if you absolutely positively must have a gainer, do consider that we've all gained -- in my case from 9lb 10oz to 450lb in only 45 years flat, or over 4600%.  I've been stable for the past 5 years or so, and there's much to be said for stability.


----------



## jakub (Mar 2, 2008)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Y'all are just gonna hate me but I say the skin has a creamier texture if the Whoman in question has been fat since early childhood...:blush:



You are right ! 

I vote for option B.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd say it also depends on the guy's particular fantasy.

For some men, it's the actual process of gaining that excited them. I used to be very close friends with an FA/Feeder who told me how hot it would be if I gained weight, but he was very clear that it was the actual _gaining_ that was a turnon. He said "seeing you intentionally put on 5 pounds would be hotter than having you just happen to be 20 pounds bigger." In other words, it was the "getting fat" moreso than just "being fat."

Some men are just FAs and are sexually aroused by fat women, but don't have any particular interest in watching them eat or get bigger, they just like the way the woman looks.


----------



## Blackbean (Mar 2, 2008)

Option A, since youth & without any drastic variation regarding weight to date.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 2, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> ..weight gain, real gain, takes a hell of a long time. If you're into fat, you might see a ten lb. initial water weight gain with a gaining skinny S/O, and then you're likely to see, at best, twenty lbs. every six months, which is a huge gain, but doesn't look like that much.



Heh...not if you're on anti-depressants. I started Effexor and gained twenty lbs in two months...


----------



## Blackbean (Mar 2, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Heh...not if you're on anti-depressants. I started Effexor and gained twenty lbs in two months...


I knew a girl that gained close to 100 in little more than that time due to meds, it was was unreal, but indeed true


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 2, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Heh...not if you're on anti-depressants. I started Effexor and gained twenty lbs in two months...



Depo shots had that same effect on me. Mea culpa.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Y'all are just gonna hate me but I say the skin has a creamier texture if the Whoman in question has been fat since early childhood...:blush:




I don't hate you....I actually like this answer. There IS some logic to it.....


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 2, 2008)

Just the way they are. Fat or thin.


----------



## The Shredder (Mar 3, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> For some men, it's the actual process of gaining that excited them. I used to be very close friends with an FA/Feeder who told me how hot it would be if I gained weight, but he was very clear that it was the actual _gaining_ that was a turnon. He said "seeing you intentionally put on 5 pounds would be hotter than having you just happen to be 20 pounds bigger." In other words, it was the "getting fat" moreso than just "being fat."


 I think this post answers your first question Fascinita. I'll answer the second by saying in reality I would feel guilty despite how she felt about it. I couldn't ask any female human being to change themselves to the point of unhealth for my own sexual gratification. Therein lies the fantasy.


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 3, 2008)

The Shredder said:


> I think this post answers your first question Fascinita. I'll answer the second by saying in reality I would feel guilty despite how she felt about it. I couldn't ask any female human being to change themselves to the point of unhealth for my own sexual gratification. Therein lies the fantasy.




Thanks, everyone, for the answers. Keep 'em coming!

To clarify, my OP does not refer strictly to fantasies. I realize that "ideals" are often formed in fantasies and that our* real expectations *are frequently compromises on those "ideals." However, I'm interested in hearing about how you see yourself trying to work these ideals into your real life.

Thanks again.


----------



## Blackbean (Mar 3, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I'm interested in hearing about how you see yourself trying to work these ideals into your real life.


I like to encourage, its a real live pleasure, I'm not fond of force, regime or anti-dieting.


----------



## Stacy Raven (Mar 3, 2008)

I believe people shouldn't try to encourage their partners to gain weight. To me it's the same as guys who try to encourage their partners to lose weight. A woman shouldn't be made to feel like she isn't good enough - either too fat OR too thin. I see it all the time on places like YouTube, people get on the bbw videos and say stuff like Youd be hotter if you gained 30 lbs. That kind of thing angers me because we should be helping women to love and accept their bodies they way they are. What ever happened to loving and accepting your partner the way she is, making her feel sexy the way she is, and not trying to get her to change?


----------



## Ian (Mar 3, 2008)

I know personally, that I have ALWAYS been attracted to bigger woman. Ever sense I have been old enough to be attracted to the opposite sex. It's funny how sometimes you have to explain that. Case in point, I had a bigger woman who could tell I was attracted to her and she asked. "Look at me.....How can you be attracted to me looking like this?" My answer to that was simple. The same way a man can be attracted to "Thin" woman I am attracted to bigger woman and to me you are gorgous.
It comes down to the way my brain is wired.
I have the same physical energy of attraction seeing a big woman that your typical society man sees in looking in the pages of a Playboy magazine.
So to answer the question. Big from the start.


----------



## ripley (Mar 3, 2008)

I think there is often a misnomer involved in calling a GA (gain admirer) an FA...there is some crossover, but I would not call a GA an admirer of fat, but rather of inflation.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 3, 2008)

Stacy Raven said:


> I believe people shouldn't try to encourage their partners to gain weight. To me it's the same as guys who try to encourage their partners to lose weight. *A woman shouldn't be made to feel like she isn't good enough - either too fat OR too thin. I see it all the time on places like YouTube, people get on the bbw videos and say stuff like “You’d be hotter if you gained 30 lbs”. That kind of thing angers me because we should be helping women to love and accept their bodies they way they are. What ever happened to loving and accepting your partner the way she is, making her feel sexy the way she is, and not trying to get her to change?*




E-f**king*-xactly- Glad I'm not the only one that feels this way. :bow:


----------



## Blackbean (Mar 3, 2008)

Stacy Raven said:


> I believe people shouldn't try to encourage their partners to gain weight. To me it's the same as guys who try to encourage their partners to lose weight. A woman shouldn't be made to feel like she isn't good enough - either too fat OR too thin. I see it all the time on places like YouTube, people get on the bbw videos and say stuff like Youd be hotter if you gained 30 lbs. That kind of thing angers me because we should be helping women to love and accept their bodies they way they are. What ever happened to loving and accepting your partner the way she is, making her feel sexy the way she is, and not trying to get her to change?


NO, its NOT, encouragement isn't force feeding its egging on a natural inclination & saying its ok. This being said I don't want to be involved in any sort of relationship that doesn't involve some sort change or growth (& I'm not talking about weight) from any person involved, its the nature of being together with people & without this there is absolutely zero reason to be interwoven.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 4, 2008)

Stacy Raven said:


> I believe people shouldn't try to encourage their partners to gain weight. To me it's the same as guys who try to encourage their partners to lose weight. A woman shouldn't be made to feel like she isn't good enough - either too fat OR too thin. I see it all the time on places like YouTube, people get on the bbw videos and say stuff like Youd be hotter if you gained 30 lbs. That kind of thing angers me because we should be helping women to love and accept their bodies they way they are. What ever happened to loving and accepting your partner the way she is, making her feel sexy the way she is, and not trying to get her to change?



I agree in principle. We shouldn't walk around saying, "You know, if your ass were three inches wider, you'd be prettier!"

However, when a partner is 100% honest about interests, like weight gain, different ballgame. Now partners can negotiate what will and will not be part of the relationship. People don't pick what random thing they'll be into, and someone liking weight gain says nothing about the person, just as my own deviations say nothing about me. 

I may prefer uncircumcised penises, and if I had a partner who wanted to have restorative surgery since so many men are circumcised in the US, AWESOME, but I'd never make them, and it certainly doesn't mean I don't love my partner as is. Sure, some guys may not be happy with a 200 lb. woman if they prefer SS women, but fortunately, either party is welcomed to go seek out the millions of people who would love to be in a loving romantic relationship with them exactly as they are!


----------



## Tad (Mar 4, 2008)

I think your question implied as someone with whom you would like to get involved in a long term relationship. Certainly answers may be quite different if the context was as your next door neighbor or as someone to whose pay site you might subscribe. Assuming the long term relationship slant on this, Ill mention that I have been in a relationship with my wife for closing in on half my life now (a quick calculation says about 44%). Which means first that Im not looking for any other long term relationships, and second that my thoughts about what I was looking for back when I was single, or what I would be looking for in the unfortunate circumstances of ever being single again, have had a lot of years to be colored by my current relationship.

With that disclaimer out of the way, I go with option C: a woman who has warm and fuzz feelings towards fat. That could mean someone who is as fat as she wants to be, and loves it. It could mean someone who is fat, but would like to be fatter. It could mean someone who is thin but would like to be fatter. It could mean someone who would appreciate me being fat, no matter her own weight (so long as she didnt have negative associations about herself and fat). I think that is always what I wanted, looking back at what I can remember of my fantasies from single days. It is just that back then I assumed that desire based on existing size or behavior. That is, I was looking for symptoms of liking fat, but like anything else, symptoms can often be caused by a variety of conditions. So it was not a very good way of going about finding what I wanted. Thinks worked out fairly well for me in this regard anyway, but that was more by good luck than good management.

Back when I was single, I thought I was looking for a woman who already was at least plump, and who, once she knew that I didnt mind her getting heavier, might stop worrying about her weight and gain some more. Then I fell for a woman who was fairly thin, but ended up gaining a fair bit of weight. But my falling for her was not because I thought shed gain weight, it was because she hit a lot of my buttons other than the fat related ones. Life is weird, but sometimes weird in a fortunate way.

Finally, I've always noticed fat women more than thin women, so I think in general I would have been more inclined to get involved with a woman who was already fat. There just were very few fat women in the milieu I was in during my teens and early twenties, so that never happened.


----------



## Jes (Mar 7, 2008)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Y'all are just gonna hate me but I say the skin has a creamier texture if the Whoman in question has been fat since early childhood...:blush:


AND, if she puts the lotion in the basket.


----------



## Blackbean (Mar 7, 2008)

Jes said:


> AND, if she puts the lotion in the basket.


----------



## altered states (Mar 7, 2008)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Y'all are just gonna hate me but I say the skin has a creamier texture if the Whoman in question has been fat since early childhood...:blush:



Isn't skin texture more about genetics? Unless there's a scientific study I'm not aware of.


----------



## Jes (Mar 7, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> It's like saying you like raving sex kittens, but you want a total uptight woman who becomes that way. Results often unsatisfying.


Often unsatisfying yes, but I know this is a fantasy of many men. They've told me so. 
It's funny....but the unsatisfying reality is so often overlooked for the fantasy. I still say it plays into the chase thing. If you have to work to get a leg over someone, for years and years, then there's the chase element that seems to keep hope (and by hope, I mean erections) alive.


----------



## rissa (Mar 11, 2008)

oh my gosh. my little sister who is anorexic/bullimic was almost put on effexor for treatment. imagine that. doctor's are ridiculous sometimes...she would have gone off the deep end!

i heard birth control can make you gain weight, especially depo provera (apparently as much as 15 pounds in a year, but it varies) since it increases your appetite. well, i'm on it and haven't seen any effects whatsoever...i've actually been eating less! the only thing is, my boobs REALLY hurt hahaha

anyway, seeing as you're on effexor, i hope you're doing better now


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 12, 2008)

rissa said:


> i heard birth control can make you gain weight, especially depo provera (apparently as much as 15 pounds in a year, but it varies) since it increases your appetite. well, i'm on it and haven't seen any effects whatsoever..



I don't think people should consider going on birth control for weight gain results. Birth control comes with a slew of side effects and risks, some of them quite serious. Seems a little irresponsible to take that on for the sake of gaining weight.


----------



## rissa (Mar 12, 2008)

ahaha sorry...i'm not taking it for that! i happen to enjoy sex and don't want to get pregnant! can't take the normal pill because estrogen causes blood clots and...well, it's a long story.

but thank you for you're concern. i just meant that i was going to take it anyway as it was one of my only options for birth control and happened to have read the side effects.

if i did want to gain 15 pounds a year, i think i could handle that on my own


----------



## love dubh (Mar 14, 2008)

rissa said:


> oh my gosh. my little sister who is anorexic/bullimic was almost put on effexor for treatment. imagine that. doctor's are ridiculous sometimes...she would have gone off the deep end!
> 
> i heard birth control can make you gain weight, especially depo provera (apparently as much as 15 pounds in a year, but it varies) since it increases your appetite. well, i'm on it and haven't seen any effects whatsoever...i've actually been eating less! the only thing is, my boobs REALLY hurt hahaha
> 
> anyway, seeing as you're on effexor, i hope you're doing better now



No study has proven any significant weight gain with hormonal birth control methods...so I think this "weight gain" myth is a throwback from the first, superpowered generation of BC. There's no biological mechanism by which BC could increase your appetite (unless it targeted your lateral hypothalamus or your metabolism, which it doesn't). Theoretically, even if it did, you have a choice in what you eat. You can satisfy that appetite urge with carrots just as well as with RingDings.


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 14, 2008)

love dubh said:


> You can satisfy that appetite urge with carrots just as well as with RingDings.



Hey, you can get fat on carrots, too! Just sayin'.  It's possible. I've been vegetarian--the kind that actually eats vegetables, too--for close to twenty years years. In that period, I have gained about 100 lbs.


----------



## Dummy Rum (Mar 14, 2008)

I used to really love the idea of a thin woman who gained. Now, I think I'd rather just have a woman who was big when I met her. The idea of her gaining may be cute, but it's not something I want to build a relationship on - I can find the beautiful things about any woman, big or small, and it goes against both my principles and my wiring to want a thin partner to gain. Which would put me in a conundrum if I was with a thin woman who wanted to gain before she met me...


----------



## Bafta1 (Mar 14, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> I'd say it also depends on the guy's particular fantasy.
> 
> For some men, it's the actual process of gaining that excited them. I used to be very close friends with an FA/Feeder who told me how hot it would be if I gained weight, but he was very clear that it was the actual _gaining_ that was a turnon. He said "seeing you intentionally put on 5 pounds would be hotter than having you just happen to be 20 pounds bigger." In other words, it was the "getting fat" moreso than just "being fat."
> 
> Some men are just FAs and are sexually aroused by fat women, but don't have any particular interest in watching them eat or get bigger, they just like the way the woman looks.



I was talking to a friend last night - not quite on this subject. She tried to tell me that men, inherently, like variety. And because of that she's mistrustful of men because they always look around for other options - that's what she meant by variety.

I completely disagreed until I read this, which is indeed a type of variety. To watch a woman grow and her body become bigger and softer is a kind of fascination with diversification.

Personally, I'd go for option b: a fat woman. It's what I like. Feeding can become pathological - an obsession which dominates the relationship. If you want to change the size and shape of the woman you're with... Well, while I really, really, really understand it on a fantasy level, it doesn't sit comfortably with me on a realistic level. What if she didn't want to grow? What if, as time drew on, she grew to resent you while you grew to love her? What if her conception of how large she would be prepared to be, didn't match your own? There is just so much potential for unhappiness in that situation.

It's just my perception. I may be completely wrong. So, if you've had different experiences, write them here.


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 15, 2008)

Dummy Rum said:


> I used to really love the idea of a thin woman who gained. Now, I think I'd rather just have a woman who was big when I met her. The idea of her gaining may be cute, but it's not something I want to build a relationship on - I can find the beautiful things about any woman, big or small, and it goes against both my principles and my wiring to want a thin partner to gain. Which would put me in a conundrum if I was with a thin woman who wanted to gain before she met me...



It sounds like your "wiring" has changed, though. You say you used to love it but now it goes against your principles and wiring? Can you elaborate a little on what you mean by "wiring"?


----------



## Dummy Rum (Mar 15, 2008)

I think I'm attracted to quirks - I met this girl who's got bad skin, is slim, and is flat-chested (not my type at all), but for some reason I think she's gorgeous because she looks and acts so nerdy. It was almost love at first sight (okay, so I love nerdy girls - but you get the idea).

Now I'm not some noble, poetic soul who's dedicated themselves to seeing the beauty in every woman they run across. I'm "wired" - i.e. it's just how I react - to find uniqueness attractive.

So when someone tries to conform - even if it's to my own standard - I just get a bad feeling. I like big breasts, but I much prefer, say, the nerdy girl described above, exactly the way she is. My principles are what I've decided is right and wrong, my wiring is what my heart likes.

And as for why I used to love thin women gaining - I think that was just me discovering my own FA-ness in my youth, but now I have a better understanding both of myself and how the world works. Like how a young chocoholic might scarf down Coco Puffs, but as they mature, they learn Godiva chocolates are much better.

Hmmm... this was kinda fun. I dunno if I answered everything, so feel free to ask for more clarification!


----------

